# MS Jule Insolvent



## allrounder (26. März 2019)

Hallo zusammen, wie wir gerade schriftlich erfahren haben, hat der Betreiber der MS Jule in Heiligenhafen Insolvenz angemeldet.  Wir als Verein hatten schon eine Anzahlung auf unsere gebuchte Tour getätigt, die jetzt natürlich zur Insolvenzmasse zählt.

Gibt es hier auch Betroffene, die Anzahlungen an den Betreiber der Jule geleistet haben? 

Gruss 


Michael


----------



## Meefo 46 (26. März 2019)

Habt ihr schon versucht den Eigner zu kontaktieren.


----------



## Leihwagenmafia (26. März 2019)

Hallo Michael,

so schwer ist das nicht. 

Auf dem Sicherungsschein stehen die Kontaktdaten vom Versicherer R+V in Wiesbaden. 

Man muss die Buchungsbestätigung, den Sicherungsschein und einen Kontoauszug als Nachweis für die Anzahlung einschicken. Dann soll die Rückzahlung schnell erfolgen.

Schönen Gruß

Die Leihwagenmafia


----------



## allrounder (26. März 2019)

Der stellt sich stumm. Aber heute kam der der Brief, das es in die Insolvenz geht.
Die Jule wird ja scheinbar auch an den Eigner der Fortuna verkauft. Zumindest steht es so in Facebook.

Was mich so ankotzt: 
Wir haben die Anzahlung Ende januar geleistet. 
Danach war vollkommen Funkstille. Ich hab ja bis zu einem gewissen Grad Verständnis, wenn man gesundheitlich sehr angeschlagen ist.
Aber so kommen wir uns schon verarscht vor.


----------



## Leihwagenmafia (26. März 2019)

Glaubst Du, das das so einfach ist, nach vielen Jahren die Selbständigkeit aufzugeben. 

Wer weiß, wie viele Gruppen er hat, die jetzt alle etwas wissen wollen. Ich denke, dass er das so richtig macht, wie er es macht. Würde ich genau so machen- aus reinem Selbstschutz. Thomas informiert so schnell wie möglich. Das muss doch ausreichen.

Vielleicht darf er selbst auch gar keine Angaben zum Insolvenzantrag machen. Dafür gibt es ja Spezialisten, die so etwas abwickeln.

Das Geld werden sicher alle zurückbekommen. Immer mit der Ruhe.


----------



## Thomas Kube (27. März 2019)

Haltet mal alle den Ball flach. Wir fahren schon seid über 25 Jahren mit Thomas über den 1. Mai. Er hat sein Geschäft immer mit Herzblut und Leidenschaft betrieben. Es hat mich damals schon gewundert das er, nachdem er die Nickelswalde verschrotten und sich die Jule kaufen musste, nochmals alles in sein Geschäft investiert hatte damit es weiter geht. Wir hatten schöne Erlebnisse mit Ihm, auch bei Sturm, das wollen wir nicht missen. Er war immer fair und hat immer versucht die Dorsche für uns zu finden.
Aber viele wissen das er die letzten Jahre schon von Krankheit gezeichnet war aber trotzdem durchgezogen hat.
Wenn es nun nicht mehr geht dann hat er seine Gründe, und wenn Ihr euren Sicherungsschein aufgehoben habt so werdet Ihr von der Versicherung auch euer Geld zurück erhalten, und wenn nicht dann ist das halt so.

Ich wünsche Thomas alles Gute und wieder bessere Gesundheit...und das er das alles verkraftet.

Beste Wünsche aus Berlin und vielen Dank für die lange Zeit die wir mit Dir verbringen durften.

Thomas und Achim Kube aus Berlin

P.S. Lasst Ihm bitte Zeit, er wird sich schon bei Euch melden !


----------



## yukonjack (27. März 2019)

Thomas Kube schrieb:


> Haltet mal alle den Ball flach. Wir fahren schon seid über 25 Jahren mit Thomas über den 1. Mai. Er hat sein Geschäft immer mit Herzblut und Leidenschaft betrieben. Es hat mich damals schon gewundert das er, nachdem er die Nickelswalde verschrotten und sich die Jule kaufen musste, nochmals alles in sein Geschäft investiert hatte damit es weiter geht. Wir hatten schöne Erlebnisse mit Ihm, auch bei Sturm, das wollen wir nicht missen. Er war immer fair und hat immer versucht die Dorsche für uns zu finden.
> Aber viele wissen das er die letzten Jahre schon von Krankheit gezeichnet war aber trotzdem durchgezogen hat.
> Wenn es nun nicht mehr geht dann hat er seine Gründe, und wenn Ihr euren Sicherungsschein aufgehoben habt so werdet Ihr von der Versicherung auch euer Geld zurück erhalten, und wenn nicht dann ist das halt so.
> 
> ...


Amen.


----------



## Daniel Hauptmann (6. Juli 2019)

Hallo, ich wollte doch nur kurz schreiben,  Thomas wirklich sein bestes versucht hat die Insolvenz so fair wie möglich für alle zu gestalten . Darum freue ich mich auch auf die zukünftige Zusammenarbeit mit ihm. Er wird die JULE in Perioden für uns fahren  
LG

Daniel


----------

